

Production Code is Dirty - ShaunFinglas
http://blog.shaunfinglas.co.uk/2015/08/production-code-is-dirty.html

======
thaumasiotes
[http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000069.html](http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000069.html)
:

> The idea that new code is better than old is patently absurd. Old code has
> been used. It has been tested. Lots of bugs have been found, and they've
> been fixed. There's nothing wrong with it. It doesn't acquire bugs just by
> sitting around on your hard drive. Au contraire, baby! Is software supposed
> to be like an old Dodge Dart, that rusts just sitting in the garage?

> Back to that two page function. Yes, I know, it's just a simple function to
> display a window, but it has grown little hairs and stuff on it and nobody
> knows why. Well, I'll tell you why: those are bug fixes. One of them fixes
> that bug that Nancy had when she tried to install the thing on a computer
> that didn't have Internet Explorer. Another one fixes that bug that occurs
> in low memory conditions. Another one fixes that bug that occurred when the
> file is on a floppy disk and the user yanks out the disk in the middle. That
> LoadLibrary call is ugly but it makes the code work on old versions of
> Windows 95.

~~~
ShaunFinglas
Ah yeah, I remember this. Pretty much echoes what I was getting at.

